# good not too tough rides in MD, DC



## moosryan (Aug 19, 2004)

I live in bethesda, md, and am looking for some either 
1) group rides
2) Good rides i can do myself

that are not too tough, as i'm just starting to ride hard again from the winter, so under 40-50 would be nice.

thanks, sam.


----------



## jimcav (Jun 15, 2003)

*hi sam*

i live in bethesda and would love to ride with you.
but if that does not work, here are a few i like:

macarthur up to falls rd, then left on river rd, all the way out river, right on seneca (where river T's) to route 28, right on 28, then right on darnestown (CVS and fast food), right on glenn mill (just after shady grove), then stay left onto wooten parkway, then go Right on seven locks (just after falls) stay on seven locks back to macarthur. should be 40-50

for a longer ride when river T's go LEFT (river) and then you have lots of options--stay on river--straight, or right on partnership--all will get you out to whites ferry road in poolesville, go right on whites ferry, it turns into rt 107/fisher ave which hits 28 again, right on 28 and back into rockville as above. 

other nice routes are bradley and wilson into bethesda, then battery to wisconsin, north to jones bridge, follow jones bridge it T's at Jones mill--go right, follow across east-west hwy into rockcreek park and i just go all the way down beach to DC--turn into the crewhouse (just after penn. ave) there by sequoias bar and grill and then pick up the CCT to get back to bethesda. 
lots of options in rock creek park for hills and loops.

i also sent you this by PM
Jim


----------



## moosryan (Aug 19, 2004)

thanks a whole lot! the mcarthur ride is my normal ride, i did 20 miles of that yesterday, but had to go home, because my mom had to get home to go to the eagles concert


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*bikewashington.org*

Check out this site for lots of ideas of where to ride and the like.

http://www.bikewashington.org


----------



## jimcav (Jun 15, 2003)

*did i pass you and another guy*

on the hill near the inn/restauraunt

jim


----------



## moosryan (Aug 19, 2004)

nope i was with my mom


----------



## CycleBatten (Sep 28, 2004)

I live in Bethesda and my usual ride is Democracy (from where it begins @ Old G'town Rd.) out to Falls and the I can take Falls either out to Macarthur or the other way for a bit, down River towards Wilson Ln., or out River to all over the place, like Jim said. I also do a fair amount of riding on Wilson and Old Georgetown, a bit on Bradley, and some in Bethesda itself for some fun urban sprinty stuff. There's a lot of riding to be done around here.

Were you the guy I saw on a yellow Cannondale (I think it was) on Falls yesterday?

I'm sending you a PM with some more specific stuff.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

If any of you get together for a ride, I may be interested. I live a few blocks from Beach Dr in Kensington ("North Bethesda" ha), so getting to Bethesda is no problem.


----------



## jimcav (Jun 15, 2003)

*nate sent you a PM, but am happy to ride*



nate said:


> If any of you get together for a ride, I may be interested. I live a few blocks from Beach Dr in Kensington ("North Bethesda" ha), so getting to Bethesda is no problem.


i often go very near you. weekends it is nice to do a big loop into rock creek and all the way to the potomac waterfront. 

poolesville area is just a great ride--it is near the city, but you feel like you are in the middle of nowhere. very little traffic, except a few bursts on white's ferry road as the white's ferry users hit the road after work--and you don't have to go that far out..
jim


----------



## moosryan (Aug 19, 2004)

I went out mcarthur and falls today, ended up doing around 40 miles. That hill on mcarthur after the old angler inn is pretty kick arse.


----------



## ECXkid04 (Jul 21, 2004)

*15?*

moosryan, are you really 15? I just turned 15 this March and was wondering if you raced at all or if you have done any other lengthy charity rides. I live near West Chester PA so if your ever up near here give me a shout and we can ride.
Jon


----------



## moosryan (Aug 19, 2004)

I haven't really done any major group rides. I'm training with my parents to try and do Sea Gull and then I think I'll go from there. Any suggestions for other good group rides like that (which aren't too tough)?


----------



## moosryan (Aug 19, 2004)

ECX - I'm really 15, I promise you I'm not a 55 year old who will try and arrange a meeting with you. I'm a freshman in high school.


----------



## ECXkid04 (Jul 21, 2004)

moosryan said:


> ECX - I'm really 15, I promise you I'm not a 55 year old who will try and arrange a meeting with you. I'm a freshman in high school.


Just checking because it's pretty rare to find road cyclists at our ages. I too am a freshmen and ride a Cannondale r600. Good luck with your cycling.


----------



## moosryan (Aug 19, 2004)

Nice. r600 is a pretty sweet ride ain't it.


----------



## ECXkid04 (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah man. It's awesome.


----------



## moosryan (Aug 19, 2004)

The wheels are too heavy though....like 2300 grams....I'm thinking about replacing them, but that's a costly proposition.


----------



## Steel_4_the_feel (Feb 3, 2005)

moosryan, you want do a ride down in Rock Creek park, this weekend on the road they close to cars, I'm 16 and I live in Rockville and so far I've found no one my age to ride with, Right now i'm riding a 96 or 97 trek 2300 ( half carbon half alu ) with nevaution m28 wheels. yeah Ill pm you tonight but yeah i'm gonna go wrench


----------

